# Contador de números pares ascendente de 5 Bits



## Annalisa88 (Dic 5, 2009)

Mi problema radica en q tengo q Diseñar un contador de números pares ascendente de 5 Bits, con flip flops, que cuando llegue al final del conteo,  automáticamente comience un conteo descendente, de uno en uno hasta cero. y no encuentro la forma de q q cuando llege al final comience el conteo descendente.. AYUDA


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola Annalisa88

Puedes adjuntar un dibujo de tu circuito. De otra forma, que Flip Flop Estas utilizando para el contador?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

